
Ask HN: Opinions of new type of VPN service during beta? - Oeck
https://www.oeck.com
======
Oeck
Hi everyone,

My name is Peter and I am from the VPN startup company, Oeck. I am looking to
get feedback from advanced computer users regarding our Port-forwarding
feature in our VPN primarily. This is a new feature to the industry and we are
looking to make it even better.

We are also looking for feedback regarding our Device Profiles feature ( which
is again, new to the industry ).

We would really appreciate honest feedback from those of you who try it.

The whole VPN service is completely free during BETA, so please feel free to
register an account and test it out :)

Regards, Peter @ Oeck.

------
jlgaddis
"Show HN" is probably a better fit, FWIW.

~~~
Oeck
Hi jigaddis,

Thanks for that. I'll see if I can get it changed.

Regards, Peter @ Oeck.

